# Which Kit(s) work best?



## reddwil (Nov 23, 2011)

As bad as I hate to admit it, as a pen maker I pretty ignorant when it comes to fountain pens. I've made several over the years when customers have asked for them, but have never used one to write with until recently. Looking through the forums I see alot of info and opinions on inks and Nibs but not so much as to which kits work the best. I'm wanting to make a couple for my personal use and don't mind upgrading the nib to a bock or such. As i perfer capped pens, what kits tend to work the best or have the best mechinisms. Or are they pretty much the same, and the nib makes the difference?? Opinions greatly appreciated.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 23, 2011)

Generally, people who buy fountain pens are looking for a size that is comfortable for THEIR hand.  Which is why there are a number of sizes available.

Then, they will look at the nib and ink--again, many are available.

Probably the most popular will depend on who you see most often---fountain pen shows will have a different "favorite" from craft shows (casual users).

So, start by making a Jr. Gent size (by any name you like), with a medium nib and a good ink.  Determine what you like and don't like and make new pens to suit your style.  Most of all you should enjoy making the pens and learning about the product you make---some day it COULD be profitable information!!!

Have fun!!


----------



## glycerine (Nov 23, 2011)

When you're looking at "kits", I would say there's not alot of difference between them.  The feeds, housings and nibs probably all come from the same place anyway.  I use a jr. gent as my "daily driver" and it works great.  I've never written with a Montegrappa, Visconti, etc. so I guess you could say I don't know anything better to compare to.  And if it's for your personal use, then stick with the nib and see how it works, but you may evetually want to upgrade it with a better steel nib, and if you really want to upgrade it, then try a 14 or 18 karat gold nib!


----------



## reddwil (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Ed, Of the few I have made, they were jr's and I've had no complaints. Since I'm making a few for myself, I can be a little more picky and try different nibs, inks, etc. I was thinking of doing a few, one plain old stock, and a couple upgraded to get a good feel for the differences. I was more curious if there were certian kits that fell into the "stay away" catagorie.


----------

